# Aide pour convertir de mpeg-1 en avi, puis lisible avec JMF (avec son)



## Einbert (23 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Ça fait un sacré bout de temps que je me pète la tête sur le problème suivant (bon, elle n'est pas si démolie que ça, vu que j'arrive encore à écrire ces lignes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) : je suis en train d'écrire une application en Java où j'utilise entre autre JMF (Java Media Framework) pour visioner une vidéo. Le problème, c'est que sur OS X, on doit utiliser la version crossplatform  de JMF qui n'encode ni ne décode les fichiers mpeg-1, et comme à la base j'ai justement un fichier mpeg-1, je dois le convertir au format .avi avec un codec qui soit accepter par JMF. J'ai tout de suite pensé à QuickTime, mais le problème c'est que je perds le son en exportant au format .avi à partir du fichier mpeg-1. Je me suis ensuite rué sur mencoder pour tenter d'obtenir un résultat, mais impossible d'obtenir un player, resp. une vidéo qui soit jouée, car le format n'est pas accepté par JMF . Seul consolation, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'avec encoder, si je mets le flag d'encodage audio -ao pcm , le format du son est accepté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... mais c'est une bien maigre consolation !
Donc si qqun a déjà dû se débattre avec JMF et a rencontré le même genre de problème ou a une autre idée comment je pourrais convertir un fichier mpeg-1 en .avi , je suis preneur.

Merci pour vos idées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Einbert (24 Septembre 2003)

Bon, après un jour de prise de tête, problème enfinnnnnnn résolu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Procédure que j'ai suivi :
- Conversion du mpeg-1 en avi avec QT
- Utilisatiion de BBDemux sur le mpeg-1 pour obtenir la piste son
- Utilisation de lame pour transformter cette piste en .mp3 (ne fonctionnait pas avec iTunes)
- Utilisatio de YAAC pour transformer le mp3 en différents formats vidéos
- Utilisatio de Sync-hole pour combiner avi et son (juste essayer avec le aiff) pour produire un .mov
Je pense qu'il y a plus simple... et je suis preneur...

++


----------

